# 20 week scan fancy a guess?



## OrkneyGirl

Seen clear between legs twice photo not the best quality but just for fun have a guess! This is from between the legs looking up from underneath!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 112


----------



## Srrme

I would guess GIRL! :)


----------



## Ameli

:pink: I guess girl too!


----------



## LockandKey

I guess girl also :)


----------



## OrkneyGirl

We are also thinking girl but won't know for sure until 4 weeks time gender scan! So excited now tho would love to start buying haha


----------



## Srrme

I would be surprised if your baby turned out to be a boy. The picture clearly shows girl bits! :lol: My boys were so obvious at 18 weeks, let alone 20! 

Please update us when you get a definite answer! :flower:


----------



## OrkneyGirl

I shall be updating when I get the 100% answer but I'm 90% happy to believe it's a little girl :)


----------



## Tink1o5

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## OrkneyGirl

I am restraining myself from buying anything ahha! Long 4 week wait for my gender scan .... Been watching items in eBay tho just in case &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## bluecathy1978

I'm thinking its a girl. I am the same. Cant wait to find out as I am hoping for a girl. In desperate need to buy pink and frilly!!


----------



## justplay91

Girl!


----------



## OrkneyGirl

Wow amazing not one person said boy yet on my Facebook I have had equal for boy and girl haha. However I have no idea how they see boy from the photo as we seen nothing. Also at the actual scan everything was much clearer and we seen twice only to see not a thing between those wee legs.


----------



## baby09

Girl x


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Radiance

:pink:


----------



## OrkneyGirl

Well ladies only two weeks tomorrow got my gender scan moved forward "yay" anymore guesses to the potty shot?


----------



## SmartieMeUp

:pink:

My girl potty shot at 27w for comparison for you :)
 



Attached Files:







girl.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## OrkneyGirl

I'm so excited and almost so certain but still a part of me is thinking I may get told different haha! Can the little boy bits be hiding up front and not seen via a potty shot?!?


----------



## OrkneyGirl

Only one week today before our 4D and Gender Scan! The countdown is on and I am so so excited. I'm so sure what I'm having I'm even tempted to buy a gender reveal top in preparation (but I'm restraining myself) just in case. I'm scared now tho that I have my mind set and that if it's the opposite gender I will feel a tinge of disappointment. I know this is human and natural feelings but this baby has been so long in the making and I feared would never happen I am so over the moon to be pregnant as it is I don't want to feel that way. It's all such mixed emotions right now.


----------



## Twag

:pink:

Perfectly normal feelings don't beat yourself up :hugs:


----------



## madseasons

Yup! Normal :) I was hoping for a second boy, but she is here and I wouldn't trade her for a million, trillion boys! 

Good Luck!

Guessing :pink: as well!


----------



## LittleBaby311

OrkneyGirl said:


> I'm so excited and almost so certain but still a part of me is thinking I may get told different haha! Can the little boy bits be hiding up front and not seen via a potty shot?!?

Just had to say not only is my vote a definite :pink: :winkwink:.
I also wanted to say I'm not completely sure boys can hide their "stuff" very well. My DS flashed his at every ultrasound from 17 weeks+ you have noo idea how many ultrasound pics I have of his "stuff". Can't wait to embarrass him one day with that! :haha:


----------



## Hb.x

:pink:


----------



## OrkneyGirl

I love this forum your all so very very kind! Not long now only two days until we're away and three days until the scan! So many emotions even when I think of it I feel so overwhelmed I cry this baby is a miracle either gender I'm just so happy and my peedie boy is going to be over the moon to see the 3d scan to


----------



## rwhite

I think :pink: too! Did you find out? :)


----------



## willowtree24

I guess girl !


----------



## madseasons

Did you find out??


----------



## WantaBelly

Any updates?


----------



## OrkneyGirl

Well ladies the scan didn't happen due to some really bad complications last week. Fortunately everything turned out fine and we have re-booked for this Tuesday coming. Will update when I can ladies


----------



## OrkneyGirl

One sleep ........

This time tomorrow evening we shall know if it is indeed a little lady or a Peedie gentleman eeeeek so exciting


----------



## Srrme

:happydance:


----------



## Ameli

:coffee: Can't wait to hear your good news!


----------



## OrkneyGirl

It's official I'm having a little GIRL!


----------



## Ameli

Aww, yay! Congrats!! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats on your little pink bundle!! &#127800;&#128150;


----------



## OrkneyGirl

Took everything in me I had not to turn into a blubbering wreck! Shopping today is going to be brutal to my bank balance tho ahha.


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! :)


----------



## Twag

Huge congratulations


----------



## Purple_cloud

Hey congrats on your pregnancy! 
I think it looks like a boy. With my son, before the sonographer showed his willy, it looked flat between his legs. There were no lines to show girl parts. It looked just the same as your scan photo. 

With my daughter- three distinct lines between her legs. 

I'm certainly no expert though so I hope you get what you are hoping for!  xxx


----------



## Purple_cloud

Crikey shows how much I know! Just seen your post! Congrats! Woop! Xx


----------



## OrkneyGirl

Thank you everyone been shopping for loads of pink stuff hehe never thought I would get my chance even though I felt I was having a girl i thought it would still be a boy! So I am so lucky to have had the best of both worlds and going to enjoy looking for nursery stuff and doing it all pink and girly


----------

